# Can u get a ride request while driving on hwy at60mph



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

prb stupid question but im new 3 weeks in to uber driving. When I go to another location I take hwy but I never get request while I'm driving on hwy.is it cause I just haven't got lucky to get a request at that times or am I driving to fast to receive any request? I do better on side streets. But just curious of others have gotten request while driving Hwys. Thxs


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

You sure can...and it's usually in the opposite direction, lol!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes and you are usually juuuust at or a wee beyond the exit you need to take to pick them up. ARRRGGGHHHH


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Yes and you are usually juuuust at or a wee beyond the exit you need to take to pick them up. ARRRGGGHHHH


So true...


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thxs everyone. I ended up going out last night an I was in hwy an I got request so I learned this myself but thxs guys for help


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

When it pings, it's best to slow down and hit the exit lanes, just in case.

I got one and by the time it switched to navigation and ran the search, i rolled right past the exit I should have taken...


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Gotta love the pings in the total opposite direction.


----------



## casey1620 (Apr 13, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Yes and you are usually juuuust at or a wee beyond the exit you need to take to pick them up. ARRRGGGHHHH


So true


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

haha every time the request comes in as I'm passing the exit . Never fails


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> prb stupid question but im new 3 weeks in to uber driving. When I go to another location I take hwy but I never get request while I'm driving on hwy.is it cause I just haven't got lucky to get a request at that times or am I driving to fast to receive any request? I do better on side streets. But just curious of others have gotten request while driving Hwys. Thxs


No you can not " out run " requests.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just wait until the G.P.S. tells you to take a left turn off the overpass.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

Please turn off your phone and do not accept pool rides on the HWY! That is all


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Russ Reed said:


> Please turn off your phone and do not accept pool rides on the HWY! That is all


I don't have pool in Indiana. But I've already had request come in while I'm on hwy so I already got my answer but thxs everyone for feedback


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I will add this. If I do happen to get a request that forces me to pass the much needed exit/street/etc, I call my rider and let them know this AND give them an ETA. It has been very beneficial, for me at least, as sometimes they do not understand why we are not moving properly in their direction.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I accept and ignore. Usually when they see me driving quickly in the opposite direction they cancel.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Sometimes, I would drive down the highway on the second-to-rightmost lane (just in case I got a ping), and I'd get a ping and manage to miss the exit. I'd take the next exit, and as I'm getting on course to go to them, they'd cancel. I stopped being online on the highway.


----------

